# Το νήμα του χρήματος



## nickel (Jan 6, 2010)

Από το σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου (άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Αυγή την Κυριακή 3.1.2010):

Η λέξη ‘χρήμα’ σήμαινε αρχικά κάτι που χρησιμοποιεί ή χρειάζεται κάποιος. Κι επειδή τα χρειαζούμενα που έχει κάποιος απαρτίζουν την κινητή περιουσία του, γρήγορα η λέξη ‘χρήματα’ πήρε τη σημασία τη σημερινή· όμως, είχε επίσης και τη σημασία «πράγματα». Έτσι, όταν στον πλατωνικό διάλογο ο Πρωταγόρας εμφανίζεται να λέει «πάντων χρημάτων μέτρον άνθρωπος» εννοεί ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι κριτήριο όλων των πραγμάτων, των πάντων, όταν όμως ο Δημοσθένης φώναζε στην εκκλησία του δήμου: «δει δη χρημάτων και άνευ τούτων ουδέν έστι γενέσθαι των δεόντων» δεν εννοούσε βέβαια τα πράγματα, ούτε τα χρειώδη γενικώς, αλλά ειδικώς εννοούσε τα χρήματα: τα λεφτά, τα νομίσματα, τη μονέδα, τα όβολα, τους παράδες, τα γρόσια, τα άσπρα, τα πεκούνια· τα τάλιρα, τα φράγκα, τα μπικικίνια, τα ψιλά, το μαρούλι, τα λάχανα, το χαρτί, το μαλλί, το μπαγιόκο· τα καπίκια, τα μπακίρια, το καύσιμο, το ρευστό, το μπερντέ, τα γκαφρά, τα γκαφ, για να κάνουμε μια κάθε άλλο παρά εξαντλητική καταγραφή διάφορων ονομασιών –και ελπίζω να μη με θεωρήσετε ασεβή που κόλλησα πλάι στους αρχαίους μας προγόνους τις αργκοτικές ονομασίες, που ασφαλώς μερικές θα αποδειχτούν εφήμερες και θα ξεχαστούν σε μερικά χρόνια ή έστω δεκαετίες, όπως έχει σχεδόν ξεχαστεί σήμερα ο «μπαμπακόσπορος» τον οποίο απαιτούσαν οι ήρωες των Χαλασοχώρηδων του Παπαδιαμάντη για να πουλήσουν την ψήφο τους.​
*Πάντων χρημάτων μέτρον εστίν άνθρωπος* = Man is the measure of all things
*Δει δη χρημάτων* κ.λπ. = Money is needed / There is a need for money / Money is badly needed

*Money* synonyms:
cash, legal tender, greenbacks; coin, specie, change, pocket or small change, coppers, pennies, nickles and dimes, _SI_. chickenfeed, _SI_. peanuts, _Sl_. small potatoes; paper money, bills, banknotes, _Inf_. folding money; almighty dollar, lucre, _Disparaging_. filthy lucre, _Disparaging_, pelf; _SI_. dough, bread, moolah, mazuma, jack, long green, shekels, spondulicks, cabbage, lettuce, spinach, scratch, dibs, do-re-mi, loot, gravy, simoleons, wampum, _U.S._ bucks, _U.S_, kale.


Σειρά σας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2010)

*spondulicks* (Από τον Michael Quinion)

Though originally a bit of mid-nineteenth-century American slang, this has travelled widely, being cast up on the shores of Britain and Australia among other places. It’s a member of a group of words created in a century-long fit of logographical exuberation which also gave the world _slumgullion, rambunctious_, and _absquatulate_ [...]

It would seem from the evidence that _spondulicks_ (either so spelled or as _spondulix_) was originally American college slang. One of its earliest appearances was in a piece about college life in the New York magazine Vanity Fair in 1860: “My friend the Senior got out of spondulix, and borrowed [my watch] to spout for the purpose of bucking the Tiger” (to interpret, his friend had run out of money and pawned the watch to get some more cash in order to gamble on cards, probably faro). The word was used later by such literary luminaries as O Henry and Bret Harte. From usage data, it now looks to be much more common outside the US, to the extent that the New Oxford Dictionary of English marks it as “British slang”.

Where does it come from? “A fanciful coinage”, the big Oxford English Dictionary says. It has been described as a “perverted and elaborated” form of greenback (you may feel that to believe spondulicks could come from greenback requires a perverted imagination all its own). Eric Partridge suggests it might derive from Greek _spondulikos_, from spondulos, a species of shell once used as money.

However, Doug Wilson pointed out that that Greek stem is also the source of various English words beginning in spondylo– that refer to the spine or vertebrae. He suggested that a stack of coins may have been likened to the spine, with each coin a vertebra. He found a supporting reference in an 1867 book, _A Manual of the Art of Prose Composition_: _for the Use of Colleges and Schools_, by John Mitchell Bonnell. A list of provincialisms included: “Spondulics — coin piled for counting”.

If it is indeed college slang, either explanation may well be the kind of academic joke that would appeal. Otherwise, your guess is as good as mine.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

Εδώ μια παλιότερη, πιο χαλαρή συζήτηση για ρεάλια, γρόσια, πιάστρα και μαραβέδια, και ένας χρήσιμος πίνακας των νομισμάτων του κόσμου.


----------

